

Economic indicator: Spam sales are up - razorburn
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/15/business/15spam.html

======
sidsavara
I completely misunderstood, I thought this article was going to be talking
about sales from spam emails. Instead, it's about actual spam.

Still a great article, pleasantly surprised. Though as a person living in
Hawaii, I haven't noticed an increase in spam habits with my friends: we
regularly eat spam in spam musubies, in omelettes and fried rice - I think we
are one of the top consumers of spam per capita, if not the top.

